# Richtiger Fischbesatz ...



## Peopls (27. Aug. 2006)

Hallo, 
ich weiß, es gibt keine Faustformel für den Fischbesatz, aber wieviele Fische kann man denn auf 1000 Liter Wasser halten... Und dabei meine ich einen gesunden Besatz! 
ich habe 8 Goldfische (ca 15cm), 8 Schubunki (ca 10 - 15 cm), 3 Gründlinge , 3  Kois (noch ca. 8 cm) und vier Löwenköpfe ( ca 7cm). Unser genaues Teichvolumen kenn ich nicht, schätze aber 5 - 6 tausen Liter (1m³ sind gleich wieviel Liter ??? ).
Möchte ein Überbesatz eigentlich vermeiden ... 

Danke im Voraus, 
Gavin


----------



## ferryboxen (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz ...*

hallo gavin !!!

1m³ - 1000 liter - der fischbesatz den du jetzt hast sollte reichen - du solltest bedenken das allein deine koi eine beträchtliche grösse bekommen - natürlich kommt es auch darauf an das du auf die teichgrösse angepasst vernünftig filterst - dann die zugeführte futtermenge und und und......aber hier im forum wirst du die antwort auf alle deine fragen bekommen.. 

gruss lothar


----------



## Annett (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz ...*

Hallo Gavin,

ich denke auch, dass Dein Fischbesatz schon mehr als genug ist.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass sich gerade Goldfische wie die Karnickel vermehren.  
Naja, dann meldest Du Dich wahrscheinlich auch bald in diesem Thread zu Wort  
Und die Koi wachsen sicher auch noch beträchtlich.

Die vier Löwenköpfe (um welche handelt es sich dabei eigentlich genau? http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/fancy.htm ) brauchen für den Winter aber sehr wahrscheinlich ein wärmeres Überwinterungsquartier...


----------



## Peopls (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz ...*

Hallo, 
es handelt sich bei den Schleierschwänzen nach http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/fancy.htm um Oranda, denke aber doch eher um die "Handelsüblichen verzüchtete" Form ;-)
Jo, so wie ich das gelesen habe soll man sie bei ca 12 Grad überwintern, aber dieser Post wird sicher demnächst noch kommen 
Die Jungfische habe ich zu 99,9 % eingefangen und in einem Bereich des Teiches  mit Gase "eingezäunt". Was mit denen Passiert ... ? Mhm, mal gucken!
Da ich Filterung (mitlerweile ohne UVC) und klares Wasser bis auf den Grund habe, die Fische sich anscheinend Wohl fühlen, und ich aus den Posts entnehmen, kann der besatz so bleiben... !?! Aufstocken habe ich jedenfalls nicht geplant.


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz ...*

Hi Gavin,

ich denke, Du wirst Dich früher oder später entweder von den Koi oder den Goldfischen/Shubunki trennen müssen. Wenn die Koi größer werden, rechnet man 1000l auf einen Koi! Mehr muss ich dazu sicherlich nicht sagen, oder? 
Wenn Du keinen Abnehmer für den Nachwuchs hast, dann lass ihn besser bei seinen Eltern. Da kommen oft immer noch zuviele durch!

Ausweg: Teich vergrößern!


----------

